

TTIP “dirty deal” falls apart as EU debate and vote cancelled - robin_reala
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/06/ttip-dirty-deal-falls-apart-as-eu-debate-and-vote-cancelled/

======
jpfr
That's a good question. Why should a state open the possibility for private
companies from another part of the world to sue him? What is the potential
upside of that?

If it's just for free trade, we already have the WTO.

I think most European citizens associate TTIP with Monsanto lawyers in the
backroom, sharpening their knives.

~~~
x5n1
Why should they, because of conspiracy. No rational State acting in its own
interest would agree to such a thing. But add arm twisting, backdoor dealing,
and probably something akin to extortion and you can get all sorts of idiotic
concessions.

